# I don't normally do this......



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I just had to give a loud sigh of exasperation over the bad betta themed Youtube videos out there. Seriously! I saw one where the guy titled it "The Best Betta Tank Ever" and it was an old liquor bottle with a stem of lucky bamboo stuck into it and obstructing the only means of fresh air flow.

Honestly, some people are born without common sense.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Or the "look at my bettas fight" and really the nitwit 12 year old has two females and a male together all of which don't look well fed or happy, in an inch of water in a cup :| I saw that one. "My fish won't fight..." Duh, real fighting fish are conditioned! -.-


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Have you seen the videos of the live turle keychains? They are horrible! I can't believe some poeple are so dense to think a live animal can survive in such a tiny sealed pouch with no food or care.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Animals without a voice, or strong defense have to suffer from mankind's stupidity, greed, harshness, and cruelty.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I saw one today where a guy fed his girlfriend's betta to a huge Oscar. 80 pages of comments telling him he was a jackhole :lol:

He said she didn't want it any more and you could hear her in the background giggling :roll:


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> Have you seen the videos of the live turle keychains? They are horrible! I can't believe some poeple are so dense to think a live animal can survive in such a tiny sealed pouch with no food or care.


Not as bad as the iPond Aquarium Speakers Apple was attempting to dole out...


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

Man I've seen a lot of these and its absolutley terrible! Some videos I've seen are bettas in nothing but a cup. My first betta was in a vase but I was going to get him a new tank unfortunatly he died a month later becuase I used those glass rocks and his head got stuck in those by the time I got back from school and noticed he was dead! My new betta is in a 10 gallon tank with gravel and a filter. But I really should have got a better tank sooner.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:shock: an ipod tank? It would sound cool if it weren't blowing out your fishy's ears.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

do fish have ears?



> Have you seen the videos of the live turle keychains


no but i seen ones with goldfish in them :evil:


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

It makes me angry to see people thinking that betta's are just decorations. There not. Their living animals, who deserve all the same care as your pet dog. Just because they are small, dosn't mean they can be kept in ridiculous enclosures for some peoples sad enjoyment to their 'new decoration'.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Omg... That fish looks like Shainax's TDP. I'm on the verge of tears.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, prolly not ears but you know what I mean. They feel the vibrations in the water from sound waves, which is irritating. It'd be like you putting your ear to a speaker and putting it on the heaviest bass song.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I saw one today where a guy fed his girlfriend's betta to a huge Oscar. 80 pages of comments telling him he was a jackhole :lol:
> 
> He said she didn't want it any more and you could hear her in the background giggling :roll:


That Betta would've died anyway. I pretty sure that it's 'owner' took bad care of it. At least it died a quick death. Rather than slowly dying in a bowl of ammonia. Animal cruelty... Why did the world make such a thing?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> do fish have ears?


They have vibration sensing organs in their heads. Does that count?


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> They have vibration sensing organs in their heads. Does that count?


Some fish (goldfish) are thought to be able to hear much like we do, and since their "hearing" isn't much different than bettas (just bigger) I believe they can hear. I don't think they hear like we do, though. But they probably hear better than we give them credit for. 

Donald hates Lady Gaga, but doesn't mind any other music, so... Idk


----------



## Noush (Jul 5, 2012)

I think that they feel music vibration... Maybe this is the reason why my betta was "dancing" while I was listening to music and a mirror was put next to him...


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

It's like sticking your head underwater and you can feel the vibrations of someone walking by. It's really....different and kinda puts you off if you're not used to it.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

_**sigh**_ :-(


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

magnum said:


> It makes me angry to see people thinking that betta's are just decorations. There not. Their living animals, who deserve all the same care as your pet dog. Just because they are small, dosn't mean they can be kept in ridiculous enclosures for some peoples sad enjoyment to their 'new decoration'.



Wait, what? they arent just decorations?

Yeah, there are some sad stories on youtube. But the turtles dangling in the key pouch has got to be horrible.

Those of you that have the 'perfect' tank, could start posting it. Explain why its perfect, the size, the temp, the water conditions, the food etc etc. All while being real, and not condescending?

Then post links here so we can go vote, and we can vote for them all. I know its the long way around to help our friends, but it could work.

After a while, perhaps they will try to out do themselves on the 'perfect' set up. You know?


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

In all honesty, there is no "perfect" setup. If it were, the water would change itself every week, and ammonia / floride / chlorine would simply disappear on its own, and poo would turn itself into bloodworms and brine shrimp. Every tank requires maintenance, every fish requires care. Some tanks require more work than others, and some shouldn't even be considered a liveable situation.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

ugh ive seen turtles, goldfish and bettas in those so called keychain things on YouTube. its so deplorable. That is why on my youtube channel you get to see my bettas in 5 gallon tanks. they are alone not fighting with each other. Mind you if they catch their own reflection then its on! lol. My youtube link is on my signature


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

KadenJames said:


> _**sigh**_ :-(


 
-scrolling down seeing half the picture- IT'S A SH----- ..... -sees fishy- :shock:


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

KadenJames said:


> In all honesty, there is no "perfect" setup. If it were, the water would change itself every week, and ammonia / floride / chlorine would simply disappear on its own, and poo would turn itself into bloodworms and brine shrimp. Every tank requires maintenance, every fish requires care. Some tanks require more work than others, and some shouldn't even be considered a liveable situation.


hehe, yep thats my point.. the vids could say. Well i have the best set up because this is a 30g tank, its 10 gallons more than is required for a betta setup, and blah blahblah...;-)


----------



## Tazo (May 12, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Not as bad as the iPond Aquarium Speakers Apple was attempting to dole out...


I agree that tank is awful and tiny, but I would just like to point out that Apple is NOT attempting to "dole out" this product...
Because that's not an Apple product! (Notice the lack of the logo!) It's some other company...

Just wanted to clarify that, because I didn't want anybody raeging at Apple for something that they didn't do... or sending e-mails to them about a product that they don't produce...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

meh I still rage at them :lol: I'm not fond of apple.


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

megaredize said:


> ugh ive seen turtles, goldfish and bettas in those so called keychain things on YouTube. its so deplorable. That is why on my youtube channel you get to see my bettas in 5 gallon tanks. they are alone not fighting with each other. Mind you if they catch their own reflection then its on! lol. My youtube link is on my signature


Nice. You can pull that giant silk plant apart and tie it to the divider too.. er layer it? to cover the top portion.

I couldnt figure out how to do a thumbs up on that?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

That gross Idea with the shoes, is a fad from back in the 70's with "Goldfish" in the Platform shoes, I will never forget that, I was appalled back then, they best not even be bringing that back, and *targeting BETTA's*
*that will definatley get some serious reprocussions!!!*


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

KadenJames said:


> _**sigh**_ :-(



Anyone else hear this fish saying "help me!"? Or am I going crazy... Er


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I hear it too. Don't worry. Your not going crazy.


----------



## weaver72 (Jul 9, 2012)

I so agree on all that has been said!I get so angry,I saw a pet store the other day selling bettas and they had same vases to put them in ,like cup full!!!I am very protective of My bettas and give them all the best I can


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Not as bad as the iPond Aquarium Speakers Apple was attempting to dole out...


I've actually seen this betta prison in person at one of Paris' chain stores. My boyfriend was shocked. He thought it was so ridiculously awful that he took a photo and sent it to his brother. The two were joking about it all afternoon. It's nice to know that despite not being fish owners, they can see that it's not fit for any fish to live in.

And I'm not sticking up for Apple because I'm not overly fond of them either, but Tazo is right. It's not actually an Apple product. I read the box and it's made by some random Chinese company.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

The only thing we can do is be polite in our complaints and not buy the products. There are a ton of educated people out their, and their numbers are steadily growing to outmatch those who are clueless.

Eventually everything will settle itself out. Karma is a b****. Excuse my french.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Hmm. I don't know French very well, but that doesn't seem like the kind they teach in schools.  

Okay, I kid. Yeah, whatever goes around, comes around. If they were Hindu and believed in reincarnation like Hindus do, they would most likely come back as a betta was forced to live in a vase, or the iPond speakers. Then they'd be regretting their ill made decisions in their previous human life.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> I hear it too. Don't worry. Your not going crazy.


Yu can see fear and distress..in their face..and eyes!!..the eyes are the window to the soul and that fish knows hes not spose to b there:-(


----------



## marvisq123 (Jul 13, 2012)

That makes me sick. No plants. No space. No hiding places. Nothing:evil:


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

well, this a betta tank to plant in .... a plant


----------

